# Once upon a time...



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Once upon a time, I was the ONE AND ONLY diving maltese in my place...









There was a "poodle" who I lived with too AND a "border collie" friend who visited us often. However, non of them joined me in diving. I was the one and only. Life in water was PAWsome, to be honest with you. 
It was simply just *"Me & My ball"* 









aaah! those were the good ol' days.

Things started to change starting 2008 when the other maltese girl jumped in after me for the very first time. Each summer, her skills improved because this is the season where mama allows us to swim more often.

the result? NOFullFun!!! 








The swimming session is no longer just for me. I get held back at times by humans, asking me to give the girl a chance to retrieve on her own...Will someone care for an extra maltese? My role as a big brother is over. I can ship her to u at anytime. Woofz, Snowy!!


Bellow photos were taken last Friday.

I put two different colored bandanas around the necks of the malts. The bandanas are of very light clothe type of material. Blue around Snowys and Pink around Crystals. (On a side note, Crystal lost her topknot)









Here are some Diving Crystal shots.

Crystal: "Snowy, you can only dweam 'bout da good ol' days! I am all in fow a dive aftew squeaky toy"









Diving shots of Crystal



























and a catch 









and a retrieve back


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

To answer the "catch or miss?" thread for this photo









The answer to that thread was "miss" ound: ... she missed catching it the second after the above particular photo was taken. She didn't aim on it when she opened her mouth. I think that her navigation system was not set well lol

but I LOVED the look of determination on her face. She indeed, did not swim out, but tried catching it again.

and she caught it after the second try









view from the top


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Crystal: "toy is all mine"









out but she goes squeezing on toy. The squeak sound becomes of a softer sound, but she still likes it.
*water-squeaks-noises-red-toy-makes*









She gets all excited to get ready for another dive









Crystal: "I got dat diving game down. Snowy can no longer hab pool all fow himself. Afterall, who run the world? ...Giwls!!"









ok, we are not sure about the fact that girls run the world, so excuse Crystal's woofs above. She's just been listening to Beyoncé new single a lot lately 

few photos of my boy, Snowy, from last Friday (yes, I did allow him to play too, no worries  and he had a blast ^_^)









gotta love the water drops that he creates behind his little back paws


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

The bellow photos were taken on 15 June 2011. a pitty that I did not think about the "bandana around neck" idea until last Friday. I can certainly tell them apart lol but I know that many can't, so here they are in order with their names above each photo  Enjoy!

Snowy...









Crystal...









and Crystal ...









Snowy (left) & Crystal (right)









Have a wonderful summer 2011 season:chili:









Hope you enjoyed 

p.s. I don't know if I introduced Dante de Rose, my galah, to you, but here he is <3 I love him too. He is so good at dancing and talking too. His best two words are "hello and I love you"


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

What fabulous diving form they both have!. And your galah is amazing looking!!

Your household sounds like a busy and fun one.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

StarrLhasa said:


> What fabulous diving form they both have!. And your galah is amazing looking!!
> 
> Your household sounds like a busy and fun one.


awwh I also love their diving forms <3

Dante is one sweet creature who I also love.

Yes, they keep you busy, and gives you smiles in return <3

I am glad that you liked them.

Kat


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Be careful there, Snowy! I think there are any number of us who would love to take Crystal off your hands!! :biggrin1: But I will bet anything that you would not have near the fun without her! 

Kat, what an amazing life your Malts have! I think I would like to be one of your Malts! Please??! :biggrin1: And what a beautiful bird!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Snowy and Crystal, the Bay watch beauties!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Snowy and Crystal never cease to amaze me...and can't wait to hear Rose say Hello and I love you!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Be careful there, Snowy! I think there are any number of us who would love to take Crystal off your hands!! :biggrin1: But I will bet anything that you would not have near the fun without her!
> 
> Kat, what an amazing life your Malts have! I think I would like to be one of your Malts! Please??! :biggrin1: And what a beautiful bird!


oh trust me, Linda, there are *some* days where I am sure Snowy dreams of the days he had the toys all for himself (when Crystal goes in her girly girl moody days) ound:

You are most welcomd to be one of my malts lol .... BUT you will need a passing tickets to enter. and for that, I will want Augie and new puppy to come along ... see? I wont have to wait longer for a 3rd pup  I will then have a couple of VERY CUTE Havs. I love that!!!

btw, have you decided on a name for Augie's little brother?

I think we need some puppy updates 



clare said:


> Snowy and Crystal, the Bay watch beauties!


they are also hoping to get into the PAWlympics lol



Missy said:


> and can't wait to hear Rose say Hello and I love you!


ok, you asked for it lol

I took a video of Dante de Rose with my iPhone saying the words a week after he learned them. My friend came over. She was speaking to him and he repeated what she was saying. @0:01 of the video, it was him saying "Hello". @0:08 of the video, it was him saying "I love you".






Enjoy


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

oh I just LOVE it when you post pictures of your diving dogs, they are adorable and you Danta is a very pretty boy (I used to say that to my bird when he was with us)


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

Love all the great photos of your wonderful malts and that cute, cute bird.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

What a clever and beautiful bird.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh sorry..i called the very handsome Dante, rose. obviously he is not a girl!!! Amazing.

would someone please give Kat a Neezer!!! wouldn't you love to see what she can do with all that Cuban personality!!!! 

You know Kat, that this is in no way a dis of your amazing Malts... I so look forward to what you and snowy and crystal come up with. Well maybe if you don't get a Hav you can just visit all of us and help us train ours!!! ))))


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

Love the pics of them swimming back with the toys in their mouths. Gotta love Snowy's form-I'd give it a 10. The last pic is hilarious.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

inlovewithhav said:


> oh I just LOVE it when you post pictures of your diving dogs, they are adorable and you Danta is a very pretty boy (I used to say that to my bird when he was with us)


glad that you loved the photos of the diving monsters 
I have a Dante update to post... he sure shocked me today...



Pattie said:


> Love all the great photos of your wonderful malts and that cute, cute bird.


delighted to read that you loved the photos. 


clare said:


> What a clever and beautiful bird.


regarding the bird, I no longer know what specie does he belong to lol



Missy said:


> oh sorry..i called the very handsome Dante, rose. obviously he is not a girl!!! Amazing.
> 
> would someone please give Kat a Neezer!!! wouldn't you love to see what she can do with all that Cuban personality!!!!
> 
> You know Kat, that this is in no way a dis of your amazing Malts... I so look forward to what you and snowy and crystal come up with. Well maybe if you don't get a Hav you can just visit all of us and help us train ours!!! ))))


oh no worries, as Dante is named: Dante de Rose, but "Rose" in his name is pronounced "Ro-Say" 

LOL one thing is for sure, he is TOO PINK for his gender ound: so I was looking for something boyish when I chose Dante de Rose <-- (Ro-Say).

I do have lots of fun with Snowy and Crystal, but Oh I'm sooooo ready for a pup!!!! so hard to wait. My move got delayed  so I gotta wait!



klf0110 said:


> Love the pics of them swimming back with the toys in their mouths. Gotta love Snowy's form-I'd give it a 10. The last pic is hilarious.


Thanks for the 10 ... that Snowy doesn't know that he is a dog ound:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I love the diving pictures. You do such a terrific job of catching their personalities.

A swimming-related question: What do you do after they are done swimming? Shampoo them? Just rinse them off? We are thinking of introducing Jack to our pool but worry about the chemicals on his skin.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

morriscsps said:


> I love the diving pictures. You do such a terrific job of catching their personalities.
> 
> A swimming-related question: What do you do after they are done swimming? Shampoo them? Just rinse them off? We are thinking of introducing Jack to our pool but worry about the chemicals on his skin.


I am glad that you loved the photos.

I shampoo them and rinse everything off properly. I clean the ear very well and dry it too. and their coats are as good as new afterwards


----------

